# D-Ribose. Review.



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I got a box of D-Ribose about two weeks ago as it had been on sale at the supplement webshop I go for my supplies, I read it as a simple sugar and might help increase performance, mainly a substitute for coffe, as I find it rather stressing on my body and psyche.

To be honest I didn't think much of it at first, I took it simply before exercise and after, but not long I started feeling pretty great after my exercise, witch has not been quite common for me to be honest. But it wasnt util I started feeling slightly off, with some insomnia I decided to hit up some more information on this strange simple sugar, if any case it was known to cause this or something else was keeping me up at night.



> Ribose is a sugar that occurs naturally in the body. Made from glucose (blood sugar), ribose is a key component of adenosine triphosphate (or ATP, a molecule involved in storing and releasing energy) and ribonucleic acid (or RNA, a molecule involved in protein synthesis and other cell activities). Sometimes referred to as d-ribose, ribose is also available in supplement form.


I found out that apparantly you can get a "herxheimer reaction" in the beggining of taking ribose. The cause for this is theorized that as it increases the amount of energy flow troughout your muscles your body is now alot more fit to fight infections and unwanted bacterial waste in such a rate that the body can't "dispose of it" comfortably.



> Uses for Ribose Supplements
> 
> Proponents claim that ribose supplements can prevent or treat a variety of health problems, including chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia. In addition, some people take ribose supplements in an effort to increase energy and enhance athletic performance.


To be honest I am quite exited about this, maybe out of pure wish that I might actually found something that plainly makes my anxiety disappear (witch we all know, don't exist). In fact, if my body keeps fighting infections and it cant seem to get rid off them fast enough, I suppose that would have quite serious effect on both energy levels and mental health.

My opinion after about five days taking 6.5g of D-Ribose split between two doses per day, I am very pleased. My energy levels have gone to a place where I don't feel it a chore to laugh, it might sound crude and brutal but you all know even the best things can become a job when feeling fatigued.

I would give this a 10/10 for people looking to getting some energy back into their life. And one more thing, the generall responsiveness to d-ribose seems to have a connection wether your body has little of it, some respond very well to ribose others don't.

Sources
http://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/Ribose.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ribose

Also it is not done many conclusive studies on ribose as far as I know, but it is a common supplement in many sports.

Other supplements taken with d-ribose: Whey Proteine Powder, Omega3, Multivitamin, 
B-Vitamin.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

I experimented with d-ribose about 5 years ago, can'tremember why i stopped but i was noticing positive effects on energy. Keep me updated on your trial if you dont mind/?!


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

socialpiranha said:


> I experimented with d-ribose about 5 years ago, can'tremember why i stopped but i was noticing positive effects on energy. Keep me updated on your trial if you dont mind/?!


Can do  After weekends little travels and partying It's hard to tell what effects it's having as my routine gets totally messed up when I party. Gonna give an update troughout the week, but so far Im feelin good.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, will give this a try.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Found this:

http://www.powerzonenutrition.com.a...ffect-on-performance-over-4-studies&Itemid=95

They seem to recommend this instead: Dextrose

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/stack-up-pwo-shake-with-dextrose.htm


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

LonelyDuckling said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://www.powerzonenutrition.com.a...ffect-on-performance-over-4-studies&Itemid=95
> 
> ...


You can use them in conjunction with eachother, d-riboses job isn't to be the energy your muscle requires, it only makes sure your muscles are getting it. Dextrose is very good carbohydrate, maybe even the best, for post workout shakes, but I don't think it will have much effect on you if you don't workout.

A good series of studies, altough they only study in conjunction with physical exercise, to be honest, I felt less fatigued after the exercise then bein able to outperform myself.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

pudderkiz said:


> You can use them in conjunction with eachother, d-riboses job isn't to be the energy your muscle requires, it only makes sure your muscles are getting it. Dextrose is very good carbohydrate, maybe even the best, for post workout shakes, but I don't think it will have much effect on you if you don't workout.
> 
> A good series of studies, altough they only study in conjunction with physical exercise, to be honest, I felt less fatigued after the exercise then bein able to outperform myself.


in fact d-ribose was studied and did not have any effect on acute strength training exercise but has been proven to help for everyday energy metabolism. dextrose is probably better for bodybuilding.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

pudderkiz said:


> Can do  After weekends little travels and partying It's hard to tell what effects it's having as my routine gets totally messed up when I party. Gonna give an update troughout the week, but so far Im feelin good.


Partying on the weekends definitely makes it tough to tell but usually by monday or tuesday your bodys back to baseline!


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, a lot of companies seem to advertise this as like a training tool, hell, they even use Olympians to endorse the product, as seen here:

http://www.puritanspride.com.au/d-ribose-cid-606/d-ribose-powder-sku-079967.html

So, I kind of assumed that is what it was for.

Now, how does it compare to things like Vitamin B for normal non-training energy needs?


----------

